# Power heads?



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I am going to have a 150 gallon tank and was wondering how many powerheads I should put in it? Also where should I place them couple on each side? one high one low? All same side? I don't know? Any info is greatly apreciated!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what are the dimensions, use two both on one end, aiming straight down to the opposite end, use water pumps instead Rios come with nozzle adjusters to restrict flow, if its a 6ft tank

I suggest two Rio1400s, the are 21 a piece here http://www.aquatictech.com/pumps.html


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I happen to have 4 power heads already that i am not using? I was thinking of putting those in? They say that move 250 gallons/hr. Not sure really what I should do. My tank will be 6ft. by 18" 150 Gallons.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would go with the 4 powerheads since you already have them and the fish love the current.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah eventually you may want to upgrade them though, using multiple powerheads doesnt make the current stronger, only wider, so it will be a 250gph current, in a 6ft tank its not very strong


----------

